# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2015



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2015 às 08:27)

*






Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Thomar (1 Fev 2015 às 12:45)

Boas tardes! 
A partir deste mês (e espera-se que por muitos anos) resido em *Ponte de Sôr.* 

_On-Topic:_ Dia até agora maioritariamente céu limpo, só de à meia-hora para cá é que começou a surgir alguma nebulosidade.
Temperatura mínima terá rondado os *+3ºC*, por agora *+11,5ºC*.
Vento fraco hoje, ainda bem para os meus ossos.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2015 às 20:00)

Ontem rajada máxima de 94 km/h no IPMA.

Por aqui 5,6ºC neste momento com céu maioritariamente limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2015 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e fresquinho.

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 5.6ºC
actual: 8.5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2015 às 20:53)

7,7ºC


----------



## vamm (2 Fev 2015 às 01:31)

Inaugurando Fevereiro com o melhor que consegui hoje com o telemóvel.
O pôr-do-sol encoberto, com grandes (mesmo grandes) fachos de luz!


----------



## talingas (2 Fev 2015 às 04:05)

Por aqui começou agora a chover fraco acompanhado de rajadas, com 4,4°C...


----------



## vamm (2 Fev 2015 às 19:59)

Todo o dia chuva de fraca a moderada. Ora frio, ora calor. Não há quem entenda


----------



## talingas (2 Fev 2015 às 21:59)

Dia mais uma vez marcado por períodos de chuva fraca, acompanhados de rajadas. Tmax: 9,2ºC.  Por agora chuvinha fraca, 6,8ºC.


----------



## vamm (2 Fev 2015 às 23:03)

O vento aumentou de intensidade e de vez em quando traz rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2015 às 23:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva fraca a meio da tarde. Coisa estranha, as estações todas a zero e eu com 1 mm acumulado. 

Máxima: 14.1ºC
mínima: 5.3ºC
actual: 10.5ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2015 às 15:21)




----------



## talingas (3 Fev 2015 às 15:58)

Por aqui o cenário é este, com 6,9°C... Algumas rajadas fortes..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2015 às 19:07)

9,2ºC e chuvisco


----------



## Sulman (3 Fev 2015 às 19:10)

Arraiolos:
5.4º
Céu nublado com Chuva fraca a moderada.

EDIT: 5º


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2015 às 19:44)

david 6 disse:


>





pois mas...  , é chuva


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2015 às 19:48)

vamm disse:


> Todo o dia chuva de fraca a moderada. Ora frio, ora calor. Não há quem entenda





vamm disse:


> O vento aumentou de intensidade e de vez em quando traz rajadas bem fortes.



Já temos EMA do IPMA a funcionar novamente aí perto:


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2015 às 22:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 15.2ºC
mínima: 9.2ºC
actual: 10.5ºC


----------



## actioman (3 Fev 2015 às 23:19)

StormRic disse:


> pois mas...  , é chuva



Não necessariamente! Como podemos ver na legenda o *azulinho* está no grupo "Chuva ou Neve" 

Por aqui dia de aguaceiros dispersos com um total acumulado de 1,6mm.

A temperatura actual é de 6,7ºC, que é a mínima do dia até ao momento. O vento também se tem feito notar.


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2015 às 00:25)

Extremos do dia que agora terminou:

Tem. Máx.: 11,4°C  ás 12h17
Tem. Mín.: 6,2°C ás 23h53
Precipitação total acumulada: 1,8mm

Rajada máxima: 49,9 km/h ás 16h31

Neste momento 6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2015 às 01:11)

Por um sensor Oregon: 3,8ºC. Vento fraco a moderado de NE. A partir desta madrugada e de acordo com o GFS e o WRF mesoescalar, qualquer aguaceiro ao amanhecer será de neve. Era bom que algum se esgueirasse


----------



## vamm (4 Fev 2015 às 01:20)

StormRic disse:


> Já temos EMA do IPMA a funcionar novamente aí perto:


Perto, como quem diz, mas é melhor uma do que nenhuma. Aí o tempo varia muito, tal como em Vila Nova de Milfontes. As diferenças de temperatura são sempre grandes e o tempo também diferencia muito.

Hoje esteve um dia de "pancadas". Ora chovia, ora fazia sol (de pouca duração).
Agora no caminho para casa apanhei muita chuva grossa, rajadas de vento fortezinhas e muitos ramos de árvores caídos.


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2015 às 01:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por um sensor Oregon: 3,8ºC. Vento fraco a moderado de NE. A partir desta madrugada e de acordo com o GFS e o WRF mesoescalar, qualquer aguaceiro ao amanhecer será de neve. Era bom que algum se esgueirasse


Nah... Eu sou sempre muito pessimista... Duvido muito que o que o dito aguaceiro nos venha cá surpreender..


----------



## luky (4 Fev 2015 às 09:05)

Nao chegasse já o frio que há 2 meses anda por aqui começa hoje mais uns dias de intensificaçao do gelo.
Hoje ate está sol por agora, de modo que possivelmente posso aquecer.me na praia de fato de banho mais lá para a hora do almoço. Há que dar descanso ao corpo cansado de tanta camada de roupa.
Por aqui dao uma folga no gelo para 2a. feira com chuva qb. 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsnewenszr.htm


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2015 às 09:44)

talingas disse:


> Nah... Eu sou sempre muito pessimista... Duvido muito que o que o dito aguaceiro nos venha cá surpreender..


Tanto que está céu limpo neste momento com as cotas baixas. 
Cerca de 2 graus por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2015 às 12:24)

A única esperança por aqui são uns aguaceiros que o GFS e o WRF dão ao fim da tarde. Duvido mas veremos.


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2015 às 12:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> A única esperança por aqui são uns aguaceiros que o GFS e o WRF dão ao fim da tarde. Duvido mas veremos.



Vamos lá ver no que dá... A ser, não será nada de especial, mas só de ver dois ou três flocos já tinha alegria para o resto do ano!


----------



## vamm (4 Fev 2015 às 13:29)

Podem estar 10ºC e o céu limpo com alguns farrapos de nuvens a passar, mas o vento dá uma sensação tão gelada que é impossível estar na rua sem ser num local abrigado.


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2015 às 17:20)

Com o Sol quase no seu ocaso, registo por Elvas 9,5°C.

A máxima ainda subiu até aos 10,8°C.
Algumas nuvens decorativas no céu.
Devido ao vento a sensação térmica é agreste.


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2015 às 19:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> A única esperança por aqui são uns aguaceiros que o GFS e o WRF dão ao fim da tarde. Duvido mas veremos.




Pois os aguaceiros aparecem no radar... Mas em Espanha! 

Paciência! 






Neste momento por aqui a estação marca 6,4ºC e o sensor a 2 metros do solo 4,2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 19:47)

vamm disse:


> Perto, como quem diz, mas é melhor uma do que nenhuma. Aí o tempo varia muito, tal como em Vila Nova de Milfontes. As diferenças de temperatura são sempre grandes e o tempo também diferencia muito.



Então a Zambujeira é um bocadinho mais perto


----------



## Sulman (4 Fev 2015 às 20:17)

Arraiolos. 4.1 graus


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2015 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e um vendaval todo o dia, que continua e que dá uma sensação térmica agreste. Com este vento, é melhor esquecer as mínimas interessantes. 

Máxima: 12.7ºC
mínima: 7.1ºC
actual: 7.6ºC

A sensação térmica deve andar perto dos 0ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2015 às 23:12)

4,1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2015 às 23:15)

3,4ºC por aqui com um céu bem limpo...


----------



## vamm (4 Fev 2015 às 23:34)

StormRic disse:


> Então a Zambujeira é um bocadinho mais perto



Se essa é a da Zambujeira, está no sítio errado. Aí fica São Teotónio, a Zambujeira é rente ao mar. 
A distância não é muita entre ambas, mas isso está mal.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 23:54)

vamm disse:


> Se essa é a da Zambujeira, está no sítio errado. Aí fica São Teotónio, a Zambujeira é rente ao mar.
> A distância não é muita entre ambas, mas isso está mal.



Eu já desconfiava, nada melhor do que alguém que conheça bem a zona. 

Realmente no mapa não bate certo, resta saber se é apenas a localização no mapa do IPMA que está trocada.


----------



## Sulman (5 Fev 2015 às 00:01)

Arraiolos:
Céu limpo, com algum vento, o que causa uma sensação térmica gélida!

Temperatura Atual : 2,9ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2015 às 00:14)

3,9ºC


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2015 às 00:20)

StormRic disse:


> Eu já desconfiava, nada melhor do que alguém que conheça bem a zona.
> 
> Realmente no mapa não bate certo, resta saber se é apenas a localização no mapa do IPMA que está trocada.


Não creio que São Teotónio seja mais frio que a Zambujeira. O litoral é o litoral 
Não é que vá muito à Zambujeira, mas o tempo na costa é sempre diferente. Embora a distância seja pouca, um está perto do mar e outro no interior.


----------



## luky (5 Fev 2015 às 06:05)

:/


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2015 às 07:37)

0,7°C.


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2015 às 10:49)

Por cá pouco a relatar a não ser um desconforto térmico resultante do vento (rajada máxima da madrugada foi 43,5 km/h ás 04h22). Nem uma mínima decente tive, com uns míseros 2,2ºC ás 08h15.

Neste momento 7,4ºC e céu limpo.


Elvas quase mais parece estar no litoral com estes 6,7ºC que apresentava na EMA do IPMA às 10h.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 18:44)

luky disse:


> :/



Como é que obténs este mapa de temperaturas?


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 18:55)

Penso que é no Wunderground  WunderMap


----------



## talingas (5 Fev 2015 às 18:57)

Mínima por aqui, na estação ao nível do solo 0,1ºC, e 0,7ºC "nas alturas". Tmax 10,1ºC. 6,2ºC  por agora...


----------



## luky (5 Fev 2015 às 19:37)

StormRic disse:


> Como é que obténs este mapa de temperaturas?


Como o JoaoPaulo já referiu eh o wundermap, no meu caso a aplicaçao android da underground weather que funciona muito bem E eh gratis na play store.


----------



## talingas (5 Fev 2015 às 19:50)

Haviam era de lançar o Cumulus ou Weatherdisplay para android!  Mas  a sério seria muito bom. Entretanto 5,3ºC por aqui..


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2015 às 20:36)

_Tal não é esta rijeza! _
Já nem sei onde me meter para fugir a este frio. A lareira ajuda, mas só lá ao pé 
Estão 7ºC, mas com uma brisa de "verão polar" a sensação é bem pior.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 21:25)

vamm disse:


> _Tal não é esta rijeza! _
> Já nem sei onde me meter para fugir a este frio. A lareira ajuda, mas só lá ao pé
> Estão 7ºC, mas com uma brisa de "verão polar" a sensação é bem pior.



Nessa situação só uma boa corrida ajuda, 20 minutos à volta da sala, por exemplo, se for possível...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2015 às 22:12)

4,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2015 às 22:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muito frio. 

Máxima: 12.5ºC
mínima: 4.9ºC
actual: 5.9ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Fev 2015 às 23:34)

Boas...

5.6 por aqui sem vento finalmente!!!  Aguaceiros a entrar perto de Monchique - Foia com os automáticos a darem temperaturas de 0 a -1ºC!! Deverá assim nevar por lá!! É pena ninguém ir lá acima hoje!!


----------



## cloud_girl (5 Fev 2015 às 23:40)

Larga te já!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Happy (5 Fev 2015 às 23:42)

A estação da Foia não está activa o que é uma pena e sendo deserto que é, se acontecer dificilmente se saberá!!


----------



## vamm (6 Fev 2015 às 00:20)

Happy disse:


> A estação da Foia não está activa o que é uma pena e sendo deserto que é, se acontecer dificilmente se saberá!!


Nada acontece por lá e quando acontece... ninguém viu e ninguém sabe. Tem uma vista muito bonita, mas quando tocada a vento quem é que quer saber de lá estar? É horrível! 

Mas é pena nem ter uma estação. É um ponto importante da região e alto!



StormRic disse:


> Nessa situação só uma boa corrida ajuda, 20 minutos à volta da sala, por exemplo, se for possível...


Pouco faltou! 
Uma pessoa nem consegue lavar os dentes com água corrente. Sai geladinha geladinha que até faz doer os ossinhos das mãos
Estão uns agradáveis 4°C.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 00:29)

3,2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 00:34)

vamm disse:


> Mas é pena nem ter uma estação. É um ponto importante da região e alto!


Ter tem estação, mas está offline há meses e meses senão já há mais de um ano...

4,3ºC por aqui. Amanhã à tarde os principais modelos de novo dão uma oportunidade de ver (ou parcialmente) o elemento branco. Venha o que vier.


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2015 às 00:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 3,2ºC



Isso hoje por aí vai lançado! 

Por cá ainda nos 4,1ºC apenas. No sensor a 2m do solo 3,1ºC. com céu nublado.


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2015 às 04:45)

Aguaceiro fraco em Reguengos com temperatura a descer de 3,3º para 2,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 09:35)

Por aqui mínima de  -1, ainda tudo bem congelado


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Fev 2015 às 09:49)

Por aqui também muito frio e imensa geada! No caminho entre Moura e Pias apanhei -3ºC (termómetro do carro). O gelo do tejadilho nem sequer chegou a derreter!!! Os campos estavam fantásticos, mas como vinha a conduzir não deu para fotografar... e não me apeteceu parar por causa do frio (e para não me atrasar!).


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2015 às 10:55)

Bom dia,

Imagem enviada por um amigo meu do Porto em Évora esta manhã.


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2015 às 11:14)

StormRic disse:


> Aguaceiro fraco em Reguengos com temperatura a descer de 3,3º para 2,6ºC



No radar nada se vê, provavelmente orvalho pois a H.R. estava perto nos 100%. Dando até a ideia de nevoeiro...


Por cá dia de solinho. A mínima da madrugada foi de 0,4ºC às 7h29. Mas no sensor a 2 metros do solo foi de -3,8ºC às 7h34.
Uma boa geada! 

Neste momento registo 7,8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 12:08)

Num local em específico onde tinha uma Auriol (num carro cá de casa) registei -4,5ºC de mínima . Na cidade alguns locais abrigados estavam cheios de gelo, quase parecia neve.


----------



## Thomar (6 Fev 2015 às 12:40)

Boas!
Por Ponte de Sôr, a mínima foi de -0,5ºC no local onde me encontro, havia muita geada.
Agora estão 10ºC, a máxima de hoje foi à cerca de 1H atrás quando ainda atingiu +11ºC.
Agora céu muito nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 13:19)

> *A partir do início da noite, a ocorrência de aguaceiros será mais
> provável no Alentejo, em especial no extremo interior do Alto
> Alentejo, podendo haver queda de neve em locais acima de 400 metros.*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Fev 2015 às 14:01)

Boas

Quem vai a Monchique??

Previsão do IPMA para 07/02/2015

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Continuação de tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
apresentando períodos de muita nebulosidade no Baixo Alentejo e
Algarve e com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos e
dispersos que serão de neve na serra de Monchique.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas terras altas, rodando para
o quadrante leste a partir da tarde.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno com formação de geada, em especial
nas regiões do interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2015 às 14:13)

Perspectiva do maciço da Serra de S. Mamede, desde Arronches.
Uma manhã sem qualquer nuvem, passamos para uma tarde cheia de nuvens com boas hipóteses de aguaceiros. Com o tempo frio como está, tenho a certeza que haverá queda de neve em cotas relativamente baixas (300/400m).


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2015 às 14:52)

Arraiolos: 
6.9º Céu muito nublado e escuro


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 14:57)

Cortinas de chuva com algo esbranquiçado ao fundo, provavelmente granizo. Infelizmente nenhum dos aguaceiros cá chegou ainda.

Edit: Cada vez mais intensa a precipitação, mas aqui, azar completo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 15:03)

eu diria felizmente a precipitação ainda não chegou, quero que chegue só lá para a noite, se chega agora lá se vão as poucas hipóteses de neve


----------



## Brunomc (6 Fev 2015 às 15:13)

Por Vendas Novas alguns aguaceiros mas sem granizo por enquanto..


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 15:16)

@talingas, já precipitou por aí? Bom, estou a ter relatos de água-neve mas extremamente débil, apenas no vidro do carro, talvez ainda sleet aos cerca de 500 e tal metros. Quanto a esta parte da cidade, nada, tudo ao lado


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2015 às 15:18)

Chove bem, mas sem neve ou gelo à mistura. a temperatura caiu para 5º.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 15:19)

Sulman disse:


> Chove bem, mas sem neve ou gelo à mistura. a temperatura caiu para 5º.


cá está, a chuva está a chegar mais cedo que o previsto, o que vai estragar tudo


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2015 às 15:39)

Avista-se a segunda vaga. 5.1º


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 15:42)

os aguaceiros apesar de tudo estão a aguentar-se bem...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 15:44)

Por aqui já está sol, e não há mais nada no horizonte senão o que já passou. Nem sei que dizer.  Tudo horas e horas antes do previsto. 8,4ºC na estação do liceu.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 15:44)

Agreste disse:


> os aguaceiros apesar de tudo estão a aguentar-se bem...


Pois estão, é pena não serem já 7 ou 8h da noite, estão a chegar mesmo na hora menos fria do dia, é preciso ter azar


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2015 às 16:00)

Aguaceiro em Pavia:





1,3mm acumulados 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALENTEJ3


Outra mais a Sul:


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2015 às 16:00)

Creio que tudo irá depender da evolução desta faixa de instabilidade que, segundo a observação da sequência das fotografias de satélite, surge aumento da nebulosidade e deslocação para SW/S.


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2015 às 16:16)

O Aguaceiro ja se mantêm há algum tempo. 4.9º


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 16:28)

Começa a precipitar muito fraco, há elemento branco misturado mas a maioria é chuva!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 16:34)

Infelizmente é mesmo maioria chuva, mesmo com a intensidade aumentada do aguaceiro. Cedo de mais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2015 às 16:46)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1

A observação do radar de Cáceres e a observação da seguinte foto dá para ter uma ideia das precipitações que estão a ocorrer na Serra de S. Mamede. Sei que em Portalegre não nevou, mas não excluo essa hipótese nas cotas mais altas da Serra.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 16:47)

Em São Mamede deve ter estado ou está a nevar bem sim, era bom haver relatos de lá.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 17:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Creio que tudo irá depender da evolução desta faixa de instabilidade que, segundo a observação da sequência das fotografias de satélite, surge aumento da nebulosidade e deslocação para SW/S.


vamos torcer para que sim


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2015 às 17:13)

caiu granizo há pouco por aqui...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 17:14)

O céu começa a ficar nublado:
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2015 às 17:20)

Novo aguaceiro em aproximação, recomeça a chover outra vez


----------



## Happy (6 Fev 2015 às 17:23)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Boas
> 
> Quem vai a Monchique??
> 
> ...



Parece que vou ter que subir a serra sim  

Que altura deverá ser de madrugada não?!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 17:25)

Recomeça a precipitar, nem é chuva nem neve, é uma mistura dos dois, cai muito pausadamente, mas ainda muito fininho o que quer que seja


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

Pelo radar vem da grossa, céu muito escuro


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

Por aqui aguaceiros muito localizados, chove numas zonas da cidade e noutras quase não cai nada. Mas tudo água. A temperatura actual é de 6,9°C.

Estive no alto de Vila Boim (cerca de 500m) e igualmente chuva com 5,5°C, medidos no termómetro do carro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Fev 2015 às 17:27)

Tenho pena de não poder lá ir...

Parece que a partir das 21h desta noite... É ir fazendo nowcasting..!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2015 às 17:28)

Boa sorte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Quero ver esse Alentejo nevado!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 17:37)

Estão a cair o que parecem ser snow grains!!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2015 às 17:39)

Simplesmente impressionante. Sai do trabalho com uma temperatura no carro de 7,5 C e decidi ir até à zona mais alta do concelho, onde já chovia com vontade. Onde começou a chover, a temperatura desceu 2° C em pouco mais de um km!!! Por volta dos 430/440 m (máximo com estrada) a temperatura chegou aos 3°C e a chover com intensidade. Vamos ver com o cair da noite e o avanço da instabilidade, teremos neve em cotas baixas. Quando estiver no PC irei deixar uma foto maravilhosa neste post.
A tarde faz-me lembrar um dia de verão,  com a formação de trovoadas no final da tarde, com a ligeira diferença de 30°C .


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 17:44)

Intensificou e... passou a chuva. Mais duas horas e as cotas já eram baixas o suficiente.


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2015 às 17:45)

O Sol já quase desapareceu, continua a chover, com 5,6ºC. Deixo uma amostra do cenário antes do Sol ter desaparecido, 10 min atrás...


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2015 às 17:45)

Caí granizo agora....


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2015 às 17:47)

Por aqui agora também começa a chover granizo


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 17:51)

Passou a granizo!


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2015 às 17:54)

Vem aí mais uma granizada... E de grande calibre...  5,1ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 17:55)

Granizada descomunal, está a ficar tudo branco nas relvas.


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2015 às 17:56)

Agora ficou mais leve, por entre a agua, cai algo mais fino, mas ainda não são flocos, temperatura cai a pique, 4,1ºC...


----------



## Happy (6 Fev 2015 às 17:58)

Por aqui também já vêm nuvens em Monchique, mas pelo radar sem precipitação...


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2015 às 18:02)

Em Castelo de Vide, o autor diz que a foto tem cerca de 40min...???







Outra vinda da Serra São Mamede, não sei o local...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 18:08)

Para ser mais preciso pode ter sido graupel e não granizo!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 18:09)

primeiro aguaceiro que fez a temperatura descer para os 8,6ºC


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2015 às 18:11)

E está-me a parecer que tudo isto foi o mais perto que pudémos estar hoje do nosso "sonho"...   2,9ºC.... E ainda vai caindo umas pingas....


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2015 às 18:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Para ser mais preciso pode ter sido graupel e não granizo!


Sim, é bem possivel ter sido graupel porque eram bem leves e menores do que o granizo, além da temperatura baixa claro


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2015 às 18:14)

Informações de que está neste momento a nevar em Marvão!  Edit: Erro meu, não será neste momento, mas há alguns minutos atrás. O que não invalida a possibilidade de ainda não ter parado...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2015 às 18:16)

talingas disse:


> E está-me a parecer que tudo isto foi o mais perto que pudémos estar hoje do nosso "sonho"...   2,9ºC.... E ainda vai caindo umas pingas....


á 2 anos ás 19 horas estava 1ºC e nevou por aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 18:17)




----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2015 às 18:18)

talingas disse:


> E está-me a parecer que tudo isto foi o mais perto que pudémos estar hoje do nosso "sonho"...   2,9ºC.... E ainda vai caindo umas pingas....



Ainda vem mais precipitação,  pelo que vi no radar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 18:18)

Temperatura a descer bem depois deste aguaceiro, já nos 7,2ºC


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2015 às 18:18)

Arraiolos 4.5 graus . Nuvens no horizonte do lado de Portalegre


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 18:20)

Infelizmente pela direcção que toma no radar pode ser este o (triste para a cidade) grande final, foi tudo mais cedo que o previsto, mas esperemos. 4,4ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2015 às 18:20)

Tenho informação que na serra de São Mamede já nevou bem...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Fev 2015 às 18:26)

Deverão começar os primeiros aguaceiros na Serra de Monchique...

Temperatura estimada pelo Freemeteo a 772m de Altitude... 3ºC

http://freemeteo.com.pt/tempo/foia/...=2268167&language=portuguese&country=portugal


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2015 às 18:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tenho informação que na serra de São Mamede já nevou bem...


Só me admirava se não tivesse nevado lá ..  Se vier por aí mais algum aguaceiro, ainda deve cair mais qualquer coisa...


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2015 às 18:30)

Algo no radar em direção a Arraiolos ?


----------



## Happy (6 Fev 2015 às 18:31)

Mas as células que vêm ai são muito pequenas, mas a olho nu vem mesmo com chuva pelo que vejo da varanda, nas fontes já estão 8.8º...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2015 às 18:38)

o meu irmão chegou agora a casa e tem o carro coberto de neve, estava por cima do reguengo, portanto acima dos 700m nevou....


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 18:40)

Na serra de São Mamede (fotografias de Mário Ramos):


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 18:40)

Vamos ver o que acontece com o restante do serão mas duvido muito... Apesar de a partir de agora qualquer coisa que caia pode ser neve. 4,6ºC... O estádio continua bem branco.


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 18:42)

portanto durante o dia nevou aos 700 metros... durante a noite vai cair uns 150, 200 metros...


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2015 às 18:42)

AndréFrade disse:


> Na serra de São Mamede (fotografias de Mário Ramos):



Pronto já me poupas-te trabalho!  Está mesmo brutal!


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2015 às 18:44)

Aqui um vídeo de Marvão onde também caíram uns flocos:


Autor: Facebook Mercearia de Marvão


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2015 às 18:46)

parece que a precipitação está a acabar, é pena se a precipitação continuasse para a noite ia ser maravilhoso, vamos ver


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Fev 2015 às 19:12)

Fotos de Castelo de Vide, parece que também nevou por lá:













Fotos de Luis Carlos Raposo


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2015 às 19:16)

Existe alguma possibilidade de precipitação para Arraiolos nas próximas horas?


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2015 às 19:20)

O IPMA aposta em grande para as próximas horas 
"_*REGIÃO SUL:*
Continuação de tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
apresentando períodos de muita nebulosidade no Baixo Alentejo e
Algarve e com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos e
dispersos que serão de neve na serra de Monchique_."

Não me parece muito fácil de se concretizar esta previsão...mas é aguardar para ver...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 19:21)

Volta a chover mas com 6,7ºC, começo a perder as esperanças 
A temperatura estagnou


----------



## Happy (6 Fev 2015 às 19:56)

Vê-se no radar algumas células a chegar a Monchique, será agora por lá? Ninguém tem contactos lá?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 20:21)

Às 18h30 caiu neve na Serra de Serpa


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 20:33)

8,5ºC e aguaceiros em Aljezur... 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROVAL2#history-


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 20:37)

nas partes mais altas do caldeirão devem estar entre 5 e 6 ºC... a precipitação veio cedo demais...


----------



## Happy (6 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

E como estará a temperatura em Monchique?


----------



## chispe (6 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

Por favor digam os locais das temperaturas


----------



## Happy (6 Fev 2015 às 20:42)

Pelo radar deve ser uma boa célula!!! O que acham é agora a janela?


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 20:42)

vai aguaceiro para Serra de Ossa, temperatura em Redondo é de 4ºC e pouco


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 20:53)

não tenho nem a menor ideia... aos 450 metros parecem estar 5ºC... lá pra cima devem estar 2ºC.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMONCHIQ2


----------



## PapoilaVerde (6 Fev 2015 às 20:56)

Tenho curiosidade em saber se neva na serra D'Ossa, apesar de não estar lá.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 20:57)

3,0ºC por aqui, com o céu já a limpar. Tinha sido a precipitação agora e...


----------



## Happy (6 Fev 2015 às 20:58)

Pelo que sei está a chover em Monchique e segundo alguém que mora lá as vezes vem "esta a chover e onde moro tem caído congelada".. Ou seja agua-neve não? acho que estão 3º em Monchique, será que na Foia já temos festa?


----------



## cloud_girl (6 Fev 2015 às 20:59)

Corte António Martins 180m acima do mar  às portas da serra ... a 7 km da praia da Manta Rota marca agora 4ºC secos... sequinhos...


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2015 às 20:59)

Arraiolos a 412 metros: 3.6 graus . Ceu a ficar muito nublado


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Fev 2015 às 21:05)

Bem capaz de estar a cair qualquer coisa lá em cima na Fóia. Estão 4.9ºC a 450 m, aos 900 m estará bem menos com certeza, e com umas células potentes em cima...


----------



## Happy (6 Fev 2015 às 21:10)

Já chove em Portimão e a temperatura anda nos 7º/8º

EDIT: Soube agora que está a cair granizo apenas na Foia por alguém que está lá


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2015 às 21:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio.

Máxima: 12.3ºC
mínima: 2.8ºC
actual: 7.0ºC


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 21:14)

granizo ou se calhar graupel...


----------



## Happy (6 Fev 2015 às 21:18)

Sei que estão -1º na Foia...


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 21:22)

estar a chover com -1ºC era azar a mais...


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2015 às 21:24)

Arraiolos. Passa vaga de nevoeiro e temperatura desce a 2 graus


----------



## Happy (6 Fev 2015 às 21:26)

Agreste disse:


> estar a chover com -1ºC era azar a mais...



Pois também me parece estranho, mas quem lá estava dizia que era só granizo....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 21:29)

como eu temia o problema foi a chuva ter chegado cedo demais.... fica para a próxima


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 21:32)

talvez esse granizo seja graupel


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Fev 2015 às 21:37)

Já estão 4ºC na vila de Monchique aos 450 m, e vai mais uma célula a caminho. Com o frio que está em altitude duvido mesmo que não neve no alto da Serra...


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2015 às 21:41)

O nevoeiro trouxe consigo um aguaceiro fraco com flocos de neve a mistura


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 21:56)

já deixou de chover em Aljezur...


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 22:33)

à volta de 4,5ºC no radar do IPMA na serra do caldeirão. Normalmente estão sempre 3 graus de diferença em relação da Faro.

Em 28 de fevereiro de 2013 apanhei 3ºC e chuva... tinha caído neve de madrugada/manhã em montemor-o-novo.


----------



## trepkos (6 Fev 2015 às 22:37)

Parece que amanha poderá nevar em Marvão/são mamede, que pena nao poder la ir.


----------



## vamm (6 Fev 2015 às 22:44)

A manhã foi branquinha cá na terrinha, estava um frio horrível! 

Às 15h quando estava a sair de Évora, estavam a chegar lá umas nuvens carregadas que metiam respeito.

E quando passei a Viana do Alentejo e olhei em direcção a Évora, vi uma espécie de arco-íris como nunca tinha visto! Junto ao solo, só se viam bem as cores vermelho e amarelo. Como vemos a chuva ao longe, assim era o arco-íris. Algo deste género, lindo!  Mas ia a conduzir e não pude parar.

E agora apenas chove de moderado a fraco, mas neve a 223m não


----------



## cloud_girl (6 Fev 2015 às 23:20)

A chuva veio visitar a Serra Algarvia... pena a temperatura ter subido! 7ºC


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 23:22)

é normal subir um pouco... não tivemos frio suficiente. Teremos de aguardar o que resto do mês a ver o que sucede.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Fev 2015 às 23:23)

Confirmo que nevou na Foia. Um pouco e já meto as fotos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Fev 2015 às 23:27)

Cá estão as fotos da Foia - Monchique, foram tiradas pela amiga de um amigo meu. Foi de propósito "à caça" da neve.














São poucas mas confirmam as nossas altas suspeitas. E já nevou no Algarve este ano


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2015 às 23:36)

trepkos disse:


> Parece que amanha poderá nevar em Marvão/são mamede, que pena nao poder la ir.



Como assim trepkos?
Onde viste isso?




Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Cá estão as fotos da Foia - Monchique, foram tiradas pela amiga de um amigo meu. Foi de propósito "à caça" da neve.
> 
> 
> São poucas mas confirmam as nossas altas suspeitas. E já nevou no Algarve este ano



Excelente registo!! 
Neve no Algarve!

Por cá registo agora 1,9ºC e no sensor a 2m do solo 0,9ºC, onde anda a precipitação agora? 

Para o ano que vem há mais! (isto para as cotas baixas!)


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 23:49)

Portanto o IPMA acertou na previsão... aguaceiros fracos de neve.


----------



## trepkos (7 Fev 2015 às 00:05)

actioman disse:


> Como assim trepkos?
> Onde viste isso?
> 
> 
> ...


Amanha nao chove?


----------



## actioman (7 Fev 2015 às 00:09)

trepkos disse:


> Amanha nao chove?



Nenhum modelo o prevê. As ultimas pingas com esta entrada fria foram as de hoje.


----------



## Happy (7 Fev 2015 às 00:37)

A que horas nevou? foi naquelas celulas certo? amanhã já não haverá nada...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Fev 2015 às 00:50)

Happy disse:


> A que horas nevou? foi naquelas celulas certo? amanhã já não haverá nada...


Foi sim


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Fev 2015 às 01:09)

Temperatura praticamente estagnada  4,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2015 às 01:20)

trepkos disse:


> Parece que amanha poderá nevar em Marvão/são mamede, que pena nao poder la ir.


Foi hoje, amanhã não está prevista precipitação absolutamente nenhuma. Há fotos espalhadas pelo tópico.


----------



## frederico (7 Fev 2015 às 07:21)

Pena que a neve não tenha chegado ao Caldeirão...

Já ouvi relatos da zona de Cachopo sobre uma maior frequência de eventos de água-neve e neve nos pontos mais altos da serra de Tavira muitas décadas atrás.


----------



## Thomar (7 Fev 2015 às 09:27)

Bom dia!
Mínima de -1,5ºC por Ponte de Sôr. Muita geada! Agora já +2ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Fev 2015 às 11:46)

Pessoal do Algarve...como estão as temperaturas no litoral? Há relatos de geadas mais ou menos fortes?  Pergunto isto porque não estou por aí e temo sempre pelas minhas plantas tropicais. Ainda assim se sobreviveram à geada negra de há uns anos atrás não é agora que ficarão piores.


----------



## luky (7 Fev 2015 às 13:11)

Tive 3° de minima (em Lagoa chegou aos negativo) e agora vou com 12, mas não deve passar dos 13°
Mais 2 noites de gelo nos esperam.
A praia está optima. Até há quem vá ao banho.
Quanto ás geadas lá prás 9h ainda havia humidade onde o sol não chegava.


----------



## trepkos (7 Fev 2015 às 13:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Foi hoje, amanhã não está prevista precipitação absolutamente nenhuma. Há fotos espalhadas pelo tópico.


Ah prontos. É pena então. Fica pro ano.


----------



## MikeCT (7 Fev 2015 às 17:56)

trovoadas disse:


> Pessoal do Algarve...como estão as temperaturas no litoral? Há relatos de geadas mais ou menos fortes?  Pergunto isto porque não estou por aí e temo sempre pelas minhas plantas tropicais. Ainda assim se sobreviveram à geada negra de há uns anos atrás não é agora que ficarão piores.


Em Faro 4º de minima, mas ali pelo serro do botelho (corotelo) -1º C e bastante geada esta manhã. Como tinha pingado durante a noite, depois gelou de madrugada. Hoje lá max de 9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2015 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado durante a tarde.

Máxima: 13.4ºC
mínima: 3.4ºC
actual: 6.6ºC


----------



## vamm (7 Fev 2015 às 20:44)

Estão 2,5ºC e o carro já tem uma fina camada de gelo por cima


----------



## Agreste (8 Fev 2015 às 00:06)

Aljezur (várzea) já lá vai... -0,6ºC

de caminho para a Arrifana: 4ºC


----------



## vamm (8 Fev 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia 

Como já se esperava pelo aspecto do gelo às 20h no carro, hoje que vou para a neve tenho direito a uma geada enorme, que nem a água das torneiras da rua corre e o carro está com uma valente camada de gelo


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2015 às 15:22)

uma amiga minha que estuda em Portalegre, mandou me esta foto hoje, daquele dia que nevou ai à volta, disse que esta foto é a 5km da casa dela, acho que mora mesmo dentro de Portalegre, mas não sei em que zona


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2015 às 15:54)

Isso parece me ser já no fim da Estrada da Serra, a uns 700m, hum... Mas mesmo assim boa foto!

Por aqui, mínima de 0,4ºC.


----------



## actioman (8 Fev 2015 às 16:55)

Mais uma boa foto sim senhor! E também acho que é onde diz o SpiderVV! 

Por aqui dia chato, meteorologicamente falando. A mínima da madrugada foi de 1,6º às 07h29. No sensor junto a 2m do solo foi de 0,2ºC às 7h37. A geada foi hj muito residual e apenas em locais mais abrigados se fez notar melhor.
A máxima foi de  10,4ºC pelas 15h50.

Neste momento registo 9,9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2015 às 22:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio.

Máxima: 12.2ºC
mínima: 5.0ºC
actual: 7.5ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2015 às 17:42)

david 6 disse:


> uma amiga minha que estuda em Portalegre, mandou me esta foto hoje, daquele dia que nevou ai à volta, disse que esta foto é a 5km da casa dela, acho que mora mesmo dentro de Portalegre, mas não sei em que zona


Isto deve ser no salão frio, digo eu...


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2015 às 20:18)

Trovoada esta madrugada/manhã ao largo do barlavento, a pouco mais de uma centena de quilómetros da costa:





Há uma primeira linha de instabilidade que se tem vindo a aproximar:





Toda aquela nebulosidade a sul e a formar-se no sueste do território está já associada à depressão que tem dois núcleos, um a oeste da península e outro a sul do Algarve, menos cavado mas na circulação conjunta de sueste com o anticiclone vai trazer instabilidade:


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 03:13)

Já chove no Algarve, pelo menos no barlavento, em especial no Cabo de S.Vicente e Sagres.









Tudo o que está a sueste dirige-se também para a costa algarvia mas o principal será gerado localmente.
Não há actividade eléctrica detectada desde as 13h.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 05:29)

Linha de células bem definida a passar por Sagres e a progredir para norte á medida que desfilam para noroeste.
Acumulado em Sagres 2,7mm entre as 2h e as 4h.
Radar à 5:00






Dados às 4H:


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 06:29)

Linha de células sobre o barlavento, a chegar trovoada a Lagos/Portimão.
Duas descargas fracas a sul às 5:08 e 5:48


----------



## luky (10 Fev 2015 às 06:36)

Está a chover bem. E a temperatura esteve até agora acima dos 12°, tive a janela aberta a noite toda para aquecer a casa :]


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2015 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

Às 08h30 chovia forte aqui em Lagoa. 
Levo 11,4mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes e 8mm em Carvoeiro.

Já tinha saudades de ver alguma instabilidade nos céus!


----------



## Vidal (10 Fev 2015 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

Por Lagos chove há umas horas e neste momento cai torrencialmente. De vez em quando uns trovões para animar!


----------



## luky (10 Fev 2015 às 09:30)




----------



## luky (10 Fev 2015 às 09:38)




----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2015 às 10:40)

Pico de 115,2mm/h no Sítio das Fontes há minutos.

E volta a chover torrencialmente em Lagoa...


----------



## Vidal (10 Fev 2015 às 12:02)

Como é costume, o "melhor" passa sempre ao lado! Poucos km a Oeste e parece quase de noite!


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2015 às 12:20)

2ª situação no Barlavento muito semelhante à de Novembro e parece que nas próximas horas ainda se irá acentuar mais o fenómeno de "training" sobre a região. O "Algarve central" e o Sotavento mais uma vez passam completamente ao lado, ainda assim parece que poderá haver alguma chuva entre hoje e amanhã nestas zonas. É uma questão de aguardar e ver como se irá comportar a depressão.


----------



## luky (10 Fev 2015 às 12:31)

De vez em quando a torneira abre bem forte. E vem ainda aí um comboio dela, vamos ver se para em todas, parece fugir mais para Lagos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Fev 2015 às 12:34)

10ºC e aguaceiros fraquíssimos


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Fev 2015 às 12:58)

Em Aljezur, cerca de 30 mm em 3 horas, e parece que vai continuar a descarregar bem por aquela zona...


----------



## luky (10 Fev 2015 às 13:25)

Por aqui 25 mm
Deve estar a cair bem forte em Portimao/Alvor


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2015 às 15:10)

isto merece algum cuidado... a zona ocidental do Algarve está debaixo de chuva todo o dia, depois de meses sem chover a sério e atenção que começam a arrancar algumas células mais para leste, já mais na zona Albufeira-Loulé. 

A trovoada está a generalizar-se.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2015 às 15:30)

Sigo com 29,2mm em Carvoeiro e no Sítio das Fontes... um belo dia de chuva...


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2015 às 15:36)

Mais uma cheia...

Fotos: José Marreiros e Célia Rocha.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2015 às 15:41)

Agreste disse:


> as informações que tenho de Aljezur mostram um cenário próximo do de novembro de 2014... a ribeira quase a tapar os arcos da ponte. Mais uma cheia.


A serra de Monchique deve estar a absorver bem esta instabilidade! Está mesmo a jeito para os relevos da serra. Já deve de ir nos 100mm ou próximo...


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2015 às 15:59)

A avaliar pelas imagens postadas de Aljezur a situação pode ser preocupante nas próximas horas. A situação não "desarma" e há muita precipitação a caminho do barlavento. O Sotavento parece que também verá algo nas próximas horas...


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2015 às 16:01)

apenas a ribeira das alfambras que corre de sul pra norte leva muita água... a outra da serra monchique bastante menos. A maré está a encher de modo que a água vai ter dificuldade em sair.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2015 às 16:13)

Agreste disse:


> apenas a ribeira das alfambras que corre de sul pra norte leva muita água... a outra da serra monchique bastante menos. A maré está a encher de modo que a água vai ter dificuldade em sair.



Então quer dizer que term chovido bastante na serra de Espinhaço de cão. Ainda assim essa ribeira é bem mais pequena pelo que tem uma resposta mais rápida. Também é possível que a maior instabilidade tenha passado ao lado de Monchique, parece que tem passado mais a Oeste, no entanto a precipitação vai continuar nas próximas horas e mais para Leste. A maré também não ajuda muito...há que estar atento.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 17:44)

Tem chovido intensamente apenas numas estreita faixa do barlavento e continuando pelo sudoeste alentejano:




Não há muitas descargas registadas em terra, esta foi a mais potente:





Até às 16h os acumulados de precipitação nas doze horas anteriores mais relevantes são os *46,8mm* de *Aljezur*, dos quais *33mm* caíram entre as 8h e as 11h, e os *37,6mm* de *Portimão*. Todas as restantes estações do IPMA registaram até às 16h quantidades inferiores a 10mm, mesmo Sagres só acumulou 5mm.


----------



## aoc36 (10 Fev 2015 às 18:57)

Foto tirada em Albufeira para oeste ás 15:00


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2015 às 19:17)

Em Aljezur o resto do dia foi bastante mais calmo... mas a trovoada parece estar agora na zona mais central do Algarve. Não parece tão agressiva e organizada.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 19:25)

Novas células a chegarem à costa, desta vez mais próximas de Faro, que até às 18h só tinha acumulado 2,2mm.





Outros acumulados de hoje até às 18h, em mm:
Zambujeira:     7,4
Sagres:           7,0
Castro Marim: 1,1
VRSA:             1,0
Odemira:         8,3
Mértola:           0,9
Alvalade:         3,0
Sines:              7,6
Viana:              1,5
Portel:              0,6

Mantém-se Aljezur com 47,6mm (não teve precipitação nas últimas três horas)
e Portimão com 41,2mm (registou em todas as treze horas desde o início da precipitação). O pico da precipitação em três horas, em Portimão, foi entre as 12h e as 15h, com 15,8mm.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 19:30)

Agreste disse:


> Em Aljezur o resto do dia foi bastante mais calmo... mas a trovoada parece estar agora na zona mais central do Algarve. Não parece tão agressiva e organizada.



Faro a ter um belo espectáculo, por enquanto no mar, descargas fortes na última hora, a aproximarem-se:





a primeira daquelas descargas, mais a sul, foi às 18:25.

Não se esqueçam das fotos! 

Chuvada em Faro neste momento?


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 20:14)

Parece que só a Ilha de Faro terá recebido a chuva... entretanto, esta sim, nova bátega sobre a zona do costume de hoje, Carvoeiro, Lagoa, Portimão, o total acumulado já atingiu com certeza mais de 50mm (44,5mm até às 19h em Portimão)


----------



## MikeCT (10 Fev 2015 às 20:49)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que só a Ilha de Faro terá recebido a chuva... entretanto, esta sim, nova bátega sobre a zona do costume de hoje, Carvoeiro, Lagoa, Portimão, o total acumulado já atingiu com certeza mais de 50mm (44,5mm até às 19h em Portimão)



Em faro cidade só pingou, 0,6mm acumulados..veremos que vem mais alguma coisa


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 20:54)

MikeCT disse:


> Em faro cidade só pingou, 0,6mm acumulados..veremos que vem mais alguma coisa




Aquela zona de precipitação com eco de radar amarelo prosseguiu para noroeste ao longo da linha, evitou Faro no último momento! A previsão especial para amanhã dá conta de ser o sotavento mais atingido.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 21:00)

MikeCT disse:


> Em faro cidade só pingou, 0,6mm acumulados..veremos que vem mais alguma coisa



Será desta? No Carvoeiro parece-me um dilúvio.





O eixo da linha de células está cada vez mais para Leste e não perde actividade, como se pode ver nas descargas mesmo a sul de Faro, além desta mais recente a sudoeste:





2mm no aeroporto das 19h às 20h.


----------



## MikeCT (10 Fev 2015 às 21:06)

StormRic disse:


> Será desta? No Carvoeiro parece-me um dilúvio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para já nada em Faro (cidade), alguns clarões a sul mas ainda longe.. Já estou de máquina em punho


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 21:07)

Muito interessante o que lá vem a sul de Faro, está a ganhar força.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 21:26)

E continua, estas foram todas nos primeiros dez minutos depois das 21h:


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 21:40)

A esta distância (40-50Km) já se tiram fotos interessantes! Ou há muita chuva pela frente?


----------



## MikeCT (10 Fev 2015 às 21:50)

StormRic disse:


> A esta distância (40-50Km) já se tiram fotos interessantes! Ou há muita chuva pela frente?


São nuvens muito baixas, só se veêm clarões...


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2015 às 22:18)

Isto está meio parado... alguma chuva alcança aqui a cidade mas...


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 22:21)

A chuva está a chegar a Faro, a trovoada ficou pelo caminho, parece que o ponto quente de geração das células não se move significativamente para norte. A última descarga registada daquelas células a chegar foi às 21:25, novas descargas recomeçaram às 21:55 mas muito mais a sul, naquela célula com eco mais forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2015 às 22:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e 5 pingas. Umas vezes, calha no Barlavento, outras no Sotavento e outras só em Olhão (essas são encomendadas por mim) , como em Novembro do ano passado.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Fev 2015 às 22:43)

Interessante...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2015 às 22:55)

Sem dúvida interessante, veja-se esta bomba que caiu.


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2015 às 22:56)

estamos a levar com a palha... chuva fraca, por vezes moderada.


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2015 às 23:02)

Boas!

Por cá dia fresco com a máxima a subir pouco devido à nebulosidade, registei 10,9°C às 15h41. A mínima foi de 4,2ºC às 7h46.

Neste momento 8,4ºC e apesar de já ter chuviscado algo pelas 19h, não foi suficiente para haver registo na minha estação.

Não sei onde deixar este registo, por isso aqui ficam estas duas fotos tiradas às 12h02 em Elvas:











Esta forma resultante dos contrials são um capricho da natureza? 
Mas que é visualmente interessante lá isso é!


----------



## luky (11 Fev 2015 às 03:17)

A maior parte da precipitação felizmente ficou no mar, onde apareceram varios pontos vermelhos bem junto áá costa. Ainda assim sobrou agua qb, 36 mm no Carvoeiro.
Dia de ontem (a temperatura foi uma desgraça desde a madrugada)


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Fev 2015 às 09:08)

actioman disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por cá dia fresco com a máxima a subir pouco devido à nebulosidade, registei 10,9°C às 15h41. A mínima foi de 4,2ºC às 7h46.
> 
> ...


 
Penso que são contrails formados pelos F16(?) da FAP! Aqui em Moura às vezes também aparecem contrails desse tipo, precisamente quando os F16(?) andam em manobras. Provavelmente estão na BA de Beja e andam pelos céus Alentejanos em treinos...


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2015 às 09:12)

trovoada estática a sueste daqui... nunca tinha visto igual. Se o bicho vem a terra inunda tudo.

O que vai acabar por acontecer é que o vento criado pela massa maior que vem de sudoeste vai acabar por perturbar e desfazer esta forte trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2015 às 09:34)

vai morrer no mar... ali em frente a Tavira...


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2015 às 11:27)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Penso que são contrails formados pelos F16(?) da FAP! Aqui em Moura às vezes também aparecem contrails desse tipo, precisamente quando os F16(?) andam em manobras. Provavelmente estão na BA de Beja e andam pelos céus Alentejanos em treinos...



Ora nem mais, na mouche! É que estive a ouvi-los grande parte da manhã! Nem associei!! Obrigado 

Por cá chuva nem vê-la e não acredito que hj caia uma gota já! 

A mínima ficou-se pelos 6,8°C às 06h26.
Neste momento céu nublado e 9,4ºC.


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2015 às 13:00)

toda a manhã debaixo apenas do tecto/outflow das trovoadas... céu nublado sem chuva mas o tempo mais carregado está a aproximar-se.


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2015 às 14:37)

quase 24h... a trovoada no mesmo sítio, não sai dali.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Fev 2015 às 14:56)

Não parece estar com muita vontade de entrar...se entrar só lá mais para Sotavento ou já em Espanha. Está ali mesmo algo a bloquear.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Fev 2015 às 14:57)

Agreste disse:


> quase 24h... a trovoada no mesmo sítio, não sai dali.



Olha se fosse 24h em terra..


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2015 às 22:18)

trovoadas disse:


> Não parece estar com muita vontade de entrar...se entrar só lá mais para Sotavento ou já em Espanha. Está ali mesmo algo a bloquear.



Por aqui, no Sotavento existe sempre algo a bloquear, admirado fico eu quando não existe bloqueio, foram 2 dias chatos, com umas pingas vindas com poeira que é bom só para sujar o carro e nada mais. As lavagens de carro no Sotavento vão fazer bom dinheirinho com este tempo da treta. 

Mais valia, levar com 24 horas de trovoada, isso é que era.


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2015 às 00:37)

Portimão ontem teve *46.6mm*
Aljezur ontem teve *51.5mm
*


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2015 às 11:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, no Sotavento existe sempre algo a bloquear, admirado fico eu quando não existe bloqueio, foram 2 dias chatos, com umas pingas vindas com poeira que é bom só para sujar o carro e nada mais. As lavagens de carro no Sotavento vão fazer bom dinheirinho com este tempo da treta.
> 
> Mais valia, levar com 24 horas de trovoada, isso é que era.



Para a semana parece que será mais do mesmo... outra cut-off por altura do Carnaval que ficará a passear ao largo do Sotavento. Vamos ver se isto melhora. No final de janeiro depois das chuvas que caíram não havia nenhuma nascente cársica que corresse  na zona de Loulé. Normalmente estas nascentes temporárias correm a primeira vez a partir de Dezembro, logo a situação não está normal na zona. Há muito déficit a preencher!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2015 às 02:09)

Chove fraco já há umas horas com nevoeiro e vento moderado à mistura.


----------



## vamm (14 Fev 2015 às 12:39)

Por aqui está céu nublado, vento fraco e uma temperatura agradável.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2015 às 22:22)

Por aqui tem chovido, em geral chuva fraca, houve momentos de chuva moderada,  com rajadas á mistura e nevoeiro


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Fev 2015 às 22:31)

chuviscos por aqui....


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Fev 2015 às 23:48)

Vento muito forte com chuviscos. Grande ventania se levantou há cerca de 15 minutos!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2015 às 21:26)

7,5ºC por aqui em descida, a ver até onde vai, mas deverá haver vento.


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2015 às 22:54)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> chuviscos por aqui....



Fevereiro está a ser uma desilusão, especialmente para o sueste alentejano. Não há grandes perspectivas de mudança do cenário. Exceptuando o litoral sudoeste, praticamente toda a região sul ainda não acumulou sequer 10mm. Mês muito ou extremamente seco até meio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Fev 2015 às 22:59)

StormRic disse:


> Fevereiro está a ser uma desilusão, especialmente para o sueste alentejano. Não há grandes perspectivas de mudança do cenário. Exceptuando o litoral sudoeste, praticamente toda a região sul ainda não acumulou sequer 10mm. Mês muito ou extremamente seco até meio.


seco, para variar....


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2015 às 23:15)

StormRic disse:


> Fevereiro está a ser uma desilusão, especialmente para o sueste alentejano. Não há grandes perspectivas de mudança do cenário. Exceptuando o litoral sudoeste, praticamente toda a região sul ainda não acumulou sequer 10mm. Mês muito ou extremamente seco até meio.



Fevereiro é seco, mas este ano hidrológico está bem melhor do que no ano hidrológico passado, no final do mês de Janeiro do ano passado tinha 180 mm, este ano no final de Janeiro tenho 322 mm. Por isso, não vejo assim tanta preocupação, as barragens estão com uma boa capacidade, falta ainda a Primavera que é bem mais favorável que o Inverno nas regiões do sul. Basta uma cut-off ser generosa e ultrapasso os 360 mm do ano hidrológico anterior. Outono e Primavera são estações chave para o sul, só quando temos um Outono e uma Primavera seca é que as coisas são piores, assim não vejo qualquer problema, aliás no mapa da seca meteorológica no final de Janeiro não havia nenhuma região em situação de seca, se calhar no final de Fevereiro talvez apareça a seca fraca no sudeste do país, mas Março poderá ter uma palavra a dizer.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Fev 2015 às 23:17)

Sim , está a ser um mês bastante seco principalmente para o baixo Alentejo , por exemplo , a estação (WU) em Ourique tem apenas 8,6mm..


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Fev 2015 às 09:57)

StormRic disse:


> Fevereiro está a ser uma desilusão, especialmente para o sueste alentejano. Não há grandes perspectivas de mudança do cenário. Exceptuando o litoral sudoeste, praticamente toda a região sul ainda não acumulou sequer 10mm. Mês muito ou extremamente seco até meio.


Se fosse só Fevereiro estávamos nós bem... mas com exepção em alguns locais da região norte, em termos de precipitação este inverno não está a ser famoso, talvez vá animar na primavera...


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2015 às 12:44)

Não é apenas o Interior ou baixo Alentejo que estão a ter um inverno muito seco é basicamente todo o Sul e acredito que algumas regiões do centro! Aqui Dez., Jan., Fev. não acumulou mais que 76,6mm, não fosse o Outono muito chuvoso e estaríamos com problemas de seca. Resta esperar que a Primavera compense a falta de chuva deste Inverno.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2015 às 18:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Fevereiro é seco, mas este ano hidrológico está bem melhor do que no ano hidrológico passado, no final do mês de Janeiro do ano passado tinha 180 mm, este ano no final de Janeiro tenho 322 mm. Por isso, não vejo assim tanta preocupação, as barragens estão com uma boa capacidade, falta ainda a Primavera que é bem mais favorável que o Inverno nas regiões do sul. Basta uma cut-off ser generosa e ultrapasso os 360 mm do ano hidrológico anterior.



Atenção que o litoral do Algarve tem recebido mais precipitação do que as regiões do interior a norte da serra e especialmente do Alentejo. Não se pode medir a secura de um ano pelo litoral. Quando me refiro a seco é em termos estatísticos de quantidade de precipitação, estão no 3º ou quando muito 4º decil, não é uma apreciação do ponto de vista das consequências a nível hidrológico, das barragens ou agrícola. As _cut-off_  beneficiarão o Algarve mas raramente chegam com quantidades significativas até ao Alentejo interior e Alto Alentejo. Março parece entrar, segundo os modelos, ainda com domínio anticiclónico, embora seja cedo para se poder confiar nas projecções a esta distância. Este é o terceiro mês com precipitação claramente abaixo da mediana, em termos hidrológicos a sequência foi compensada pelo outono chuvoso.


----------



## vamm (17 Fev 2015 às 01:53)

Muito vento e com rajadas bem fortes


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Fev 2015 às 10:20)

isto por aqui está agreste, bastante vento, já tive de ir apanhar baldes pois estes voaram com o vento, não tenho dados mas de certeza  que já houve rajadas superiores a 80 km/h


----------



## Rachie (17 Fev 2015 às 12:08)

Por Martim Longo faz bastante vento desde ontem à noite. Ainda não fui à rua ver se há estragos, mas ouve-se bem a antiga antena que está no telhado a bater e o vento forte a assobiar nos telhados.
Para variar, quando há situações interessantes a estação deixa de transmitir


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Fev 2015 às 13:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> isto por aqui está agreste, bastante vento, já tive de ir apanhar baldes pois estes voaram com o vento, não tenho dados mas de certeza  que já houve rajadas superiores a 80 km/h


Confirma se, vento forte a muito forte com rajadas a madrugada inteira, algumas chegaram a acordar me. Agora continua o vento, mais fraco mas com rajadas que ainda chegam ao muito forte por vezes.

Edit: Há rajadas que seguramente ainda ultrapassam os 70 a 80 km/h, bela ventania agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2015 às 22:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e forte vendaval, no Carnaval de Loulé estava um pouco agreste na avenida. 

Máxima: 16.2ºC
mínima: 8.5ºC
actual: 11.2ºC


----------



## frederico (18 Fev 2015 às 11:23)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção que o litoral do Algarve tem recebido mais precipitação do que as regiões do interior a norte da serra e especialmente do Alentejo. Não se pode medir a secura de um ano pelo litoral. Quando me refiro a seco é em termos estatísticos de quantidade de precipitação, estão no 3º ou quando muito 4º decil, não é uma apreciação do ponto de vista das consequências a nível hidrológico, das barragens ou agrícola. As _cut-off_  beneficiarão o Algarve mas raramente chegam com quantidades significativas até ao Alentejo interior e Alto Alentejo. Março parece entrar, segundo os modelos, ainda com domínio anticiclónico, embora seja cedo para se poder confiar nas projecções a esta distância. Este é o terceiro mês com precipitação claramente abaixo da mediana, em termos hidrológicos a sequência foi compensada pelo outono chuvoso.



Há zonas da serra algarvia que estão muito secas...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Fev 2015 às 15:02)

Neste momento:
Serpa: 18,2ºC
Herdade Bemposta: 17ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2015 às 22:52)

Precipitação acumulada nos dezanove primeiros dias de Fevereiro (assumindo que amanhã não haverá, obviamente, precipitação) e máximos para alguns intervalos de 1 hora a 96 horas:






Nove destas estações têm acumulados que se fossem mantidos até ao fim do mês as colocariam no primeiro decil da precipitação de Fevereiro, isto é, valores que ocorrem em menos de 10% dos anos. As restantes, à excepção de Aljezur e Portimão, estão no segundo decil.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 01:02)

Células no Baixo Alentejo com ecos consideráveis, entre Ferreira e Grândola, Alvalade e Alcácer. Uma zona com pouquíssima cobertura de observadores infelizmente (é a zona mais escassa no WunderMap português):





Move-se para Oeste ou Oesnoroeste
Um vazio de estações amadoras na zona. As EMA's IPMA mais próximas são Alvalade e Alcácer do Sal, além de Beja e Sines.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Fev 2015 às 01:09)

*Rede estações Netatmo:*




Tem lá uma perto , da zona das células!


RainAlarm:


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 01:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Tem lá uma perto , da zona das células!



 boa descoberta! Inesperada esta linha de células, não são de todo fracas para o eco chegar ao laranja.









O movimento tem uma pequena componente para norte, entre Oeste e Oesnoroeste.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 01:26)

As células continuam a desenvolver-se, cumulonimbus pois nota-se expansão do topo.





Não me admirava se ainda houvesse uma descarga eléctrica algures.

Na animação de satélite o movimento é praticamente em direcção oposta ao das nuvens altas que se aproximam do noroeste da península, associadas ao sistema frontal que se espera afectar o norte hoje.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Fev 2015 às 01:45)

Pelo rain alarm , estas células formaram-se em Moura e tomaram direção O / ONO.

Pela imagem , da 1h a célula esteve com tons de cor laranja, por isso poderá ter caído granizo e mesmo ter atividade elétrica..

Deixo aqui um print da célula:


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 01:46)

O radar já detecta a expansão da bigorna para Oes-noroeste:





Já chegou a Alcácer, ainda vai passar em Setúbal:


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 01:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pelo rain alarm , estas células formaram-se em Moura e tomaram direção O / ONO.
> 
> Pela imagem , da 1h a célula esteve com tons de cor laranja, por isso poderá ter caído granizo e mesmo ter atividade elétrica..
> 
> Deixo aqui um print da célula:



Também acho possível. O pico terá sido às 1:10 segundo o radar do IPMA, e é logo a seguir que se nota a expansão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Fev 2015 às 01:54)

Alcácer já está rodeada de chuva


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 04:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Alcácer já está rodeada de chuva



As células e a precipitação dissiparam-se rapidamente ao chegar ao litoral. Nada foi registado de acumulado em qualquer estação, do IPMA ou privada, quase parecem células fantasma.


----------



## amando96 (19 Fev 2015 às 11:41)

Como anda o Algarve em termos de alérgenos? Sinto as alergias sazonais a vir bem mais cedo que o normal.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Fev 2015 às 14:54)

18,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2015 às 06:11)

StormRic disse:


> Não me admirava se ainda houvesse uma descarga eléctrica algures.


----------



## Paelagius (20 Fev 2015 às 13:34)

Brunomc disse:


> Hoje tenho trovoada.. Um erro do IPMA


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Fev 2015 às 14:21)

Aspeto do céu, por volta das 13:00, em Pias


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Fev 2015 às 23:05)

Começa a chover


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 00:45)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Começa a chover


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 00:55)

Paelagius disse:


>



Descarga hoje por volta das 12 horas? Só pode ser um erro de registo das coordenadas, da latitude provavelmente pois havia descargas na Irlanda. Não havia nuvens capazes disso a essa hora nessa zona. E foi algures ou no distrito de Beja ou Setúbal, não foi em Évora.


----------



## Paelagius (21 Fev 2015 às 01:22)

StormRic disse:


> Descarga hoje por volta das 12 horas? Só pode ser um erro de registo das coordenadas, da latitude provavelmente pois havia descargas na Irlanda. Não havia nuvens capazes disso a essa hora nessa zona. E foi algures ou no distrito de Beja ou Setúbal, não foi em Évora.



Talvez um erro na latitude.

Certo. Na altura reparei que não era Évora. Mas não invalida o comentário que se insere no seguimento sul sem distinção de litoral e interior.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 01:36)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Começa a chover



 devem ter sido só pingos, nada acumulado.

Editado: das 3h às 5h acumulou 1,3 mm


----------



## talingas (21 Fev 2015 às 22:29)

Por aqui choveu durante a madrugada e alguns instantes da parte da manhã, o que rendeu ainda 3,6mm. O resto do dia e até à presente hora está a ser marcado por vento forte com rajadas, na ordem dos 35 a 55 km/h, céu limpo...  6,6ºC por agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2015 às 22:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens. Desde, do final da tarde, o vento aumentou de intensidade e sopra moderado a forte com rajadas.

Máxima: 18.4ºC
mínima: 10.2ºC
actual: 10.5ºC


----------



## frederico (22 Fev 2015 às 17:38)

As altas pressões continuam muitos estáveis a oeste dos relevos ibérico e do Atlas. Nada quebra esta estabilidade. Não deverá chover tão cedo no Algarve e neste momento fazem falta pelo menos uns 100 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Fev 2015 às 17:56)

Boas, dia de Primavera por aqui com a máxima a passar dos 16ºC, dia com algumas nuvens, mas amanhã já regressa a seca do costume neste inverno... basicamente céu muito nublado e  chuva fraca/ chuvisco que já irrita, depois de Dezembro e Janeiro, Fevereiro vai também ser seco... venha a primavera...


----------



## vamm (24 Fev 2015 às 01:36)

Hoje fui a Évora e apanhei muita chuva miudinha, que só serve para irritar e sentia-se em certas zonas algum vento mais forte.
Agora, céu completamente limpo e um friozinho de pedir casaco.


----------



## talingas (24 Fev 2015 às 09:10)

Por aqui temos tido mínimas entre os 3 e os 4°C nos últimos dias incluindo o de hoje. O dia de ontem esteve marcado pelo nevoeiro cerrado com chuva miudinha e vento moderado a forte. No final da tarde o céu limpou e intensificou-se o vento com rajadas fortes. Mínima 3,6°C. Hoje e por agora, céu limpo, algum nevoeiro matinal que já dissipou, e já vamos com 6,5°C, 5,2°C à "sombra"...


----------



## vamm (25 Fev 2015 às 14:58)

Estava um dia excelente, com um solinho agradável, mas começou a ficar _embrulhado_ e com um vento tão gelado que não se consegue estar na rua.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2015 às 00:18)

Em algumas zonas do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo já se nota alguma seca agrícola. As próximas semanas vão ser cruciais nomeadamente saber se as temperaturas vão ser algo elevadas e se começam a parecer perspectivas de mudança. Se Março for seco e solarengo as perspectivas não são boas. Contundo estou algo confiante numa mudança lá mais para o meio do mês. Neste momento se viesse uma aguinha já poupava muitas chatices aos agricultores do sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2015 às 00:42)

Vento moderado a forte com rajadas de NE, algo constante em média...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Fev 2015 às 13:11)

Já nos 18,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 17:56)

trovoadas disse:


> Se Março for seco e solarengo as perspectivas não são boas. Contundo estou algo confiante numa mudança lá mais para o meio do mês.



O panorama perspectivado pelos modelos é o pior possível até onde alcança, toda a primeira quinzena. Se nas _runs_ de ontem ainda apareceu uma espectacular depressão a enviar-nos uma corrente de sudoeste, hoje desapareceu tudo e foi trocado por um anticiclone zonal gigantesco em latitudes a norte. Só espero que esteja tudo errado nesta última previsão, ou ainda temos um Março a zeros como já aconteceu nas secas do passado.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2015 às 00:47)

não há muito a dizer... dias de primavera, só as noites são frescas. Tudo florido. Há mais de 1 mês que não chove.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2015 às 00:50)

do inverno só tivemos 3 apontamentos: as chuvadas na costa vicentina, o recorde de pressão atmosférica e uma noite de aguaceiros de neve raspados na Fóia.

A primavera parece ser rápida a passar. Por baixo do verde e das flores está tudo seco e duro.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2015 às 15:55)

Finalmente com a estação de volta! 16,4ºC e 51% HR por aqui, com vento moderado de NW


----------



## talingas (28 Fev 2015 às 17:40)

O cenário por aqui é este... vento moderado...


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 05:11)

talingas disse:


> O cenário por aqui é este... vento moderado...



 muito bem feita a composição desta imagem com correcção de perspectiva perfeita! A visibilidade do horizonte parece-me muito boa, grande distância das nuvens.

Termina um dos Fevereiros mais secos para a região sul. Em alguns locais a secura só é excedida em menos de 10% dos anos, portanto o mais seco de pelo menos uma década.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2015 às 15:35)

Pelas previsões as regiões do Sul vão entrar em seca grave no decorrer deste mês. Está a ser um pesadelo para as culturas de Inverno e senão houver mudanças no decorrer do mês pouco ou nada haverá a fazer. Um Inverno para esquecer portanto! Mais outro. Segunda-feira passada fiz a viagem Algarve-Lisboa e nota-se bem no terreno os problemas. Em grande parte do Alentejo as cearas não crescem, muito menos a erva, a água nos ribeiros é pouca. Haver água nas barragens não é sinónimo de fartura, ajuda em alguns locais e tranquiliza o abastecimento público mas não quer dizer que estamos bem.


----------

